# Bandsaw Blade



## Graybeard (Dec 23, 2018)

Full of questions today. I'm making some kitchen utensils on the band saw and so am using this blade:





I haven't used this type blade in a long time and I'm not sure if this blade has been used before but it doesn't seem to cut very well. I'm cutting 4 quarter cherry, straight grained so it shouldn't be that difficult. Is there a 1/4 inch blade set up you prefer, maybe brand too?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

I would think a 6tpi blade should cut fairly aggressively. Maybe it has been used and is dull?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2018)

Same style I've been using playing around with bandsaw boxes. I'm guessing Greg guessed the problem

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

I use a 6 and a 3tpi. 6 tpi x1/4 should cut like a hot knife through butter on 4/4 . It is dull, as both said before me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 24, 2018)

I use that brand before mostly 1/2” width and I am going to change brands as for some reason they seem to get dull fairly quickly- fine granted I cut much denser hardwood and more exotic hardwoods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> I use that brand before mostly 1/2” width and I am going to change brands as for some reason they seem to get dull fairly quickly- fine granted I cut much denser hardwood and more exotic hardwoods.


Try supercut

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 24, 2018)

Which of these do you recommend Mike?

*Bandsaw Blades*
Carbon Tool Steel Blades: Hard Tooth Flex Back

Premium Bimetal Blades: M2 High Speed Cutting Teeth

Hawc Pro Resaw Blades: High Performance All-Around Resaw Blades

WoodSaver Carbide Resaw Blades: Carbide Impregnated Teeth, Thin Kerf Resaw Blades

Premium Gold Carbide Blades: Carbide Impregnated Teeth, Professional Duty Blades


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have used the carbon and the gold. Pretty much stick to carbon, why? They are cheap. They cut well. They do not seem to mind cutting green wood. And they are disposable. 
Gold has smaller kerf. Leaves a little better finish. Lasts a bit longer. Hates green wood creates lots of heat, heat ruins blades.
And both do the same thing if you hit steel or rock. They fry.

If you buy 12 ,any mix, they give you one free.

I have bought very spendy blades, these last just as long.
A dull blade you have to force, a forced blade is a dangerous blade. Change when amount of pressure needed changes significantly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm wondering if these might be comparable? http://www.ellissaw.com/bandsaw-blades/band-saw-blade-stock-list/

I've purchased the flexback blades 1/2 inch by 3 tpi and basically they're disposable as well. I can order in the AM and pick them up in the PM on the same day usually. They do have a minimum $50 order so I can get six at a time. 

I'll admit I don't know anything about metals. Probably have to do some studying but I'd rather be in the shop working.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 26, 2018)

Here's another option for those with larger bandsaws where blades can cost $25 each or more. Watch a few videos on brazing bandsaw blades using silver solder ribbon, and then keep an eye on eBay for 'bulk' blade stock, and then I braze 1/2" by 3TPI Lennox blades for my 18" Jet Bandsaw (133") for around $6 in material plus my time for soldering. Price will vary based on ability to find bulk coils on EBay.

Silver Solder Kit $15+Shipping
https://www.ebay.com/itm/254007276054

Starrett Duratec SFB 250 Foot Coil 1/4" x .025" x 10 Tooth Carbon Bandsaw Blade
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Starrett-D...h=item5467b0b7e7:g:YswAAOSwSDxbpnKf:rk:2:pf:0

HOOK M42 250' 1/2 .035 3 HOOK. MK MORSE BAND SAW BLADE COIL STOCK.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOOK-M42-2...=item2abce0aa70:g:QWQAAOSwhexb~bDT:rk:13:pf:0

Brazing Broken Bandsaw Blades


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2018)

Karl, your post helped me focus on my question. I think Ellis makes up the bands from a large spool of material as ordered. I wonder if different companies basically use the same product (spools)? They're probably from China. Could be wrong, not unusual for me.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 27, 2018)

Sure some carbon blades might be slightly better than others, but not 4 or 5 times better. I was really bad at following Mike's great advice "Change when amount of pressure needed changes significantly" when blades were costing me $30 each, but now I don't mind so much when blades cost $6 each. Having a blade coil around means always having a sharp blade available within 10 minutes. Needless to say learning to braze blades was a game changer for me. If you can find your blades for less than $15 then brazing might not be worth the effort unless you get enjoyment from doing it yourself.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I just called Ellis and was told they're only going to be selling metal cutting blades in the future so I'll have to go elsewhere. The sales guy didn't even want to talk about flexback tooth styles, they're just cheap wood cutting blades was what he basically said. Guess I'll take a look at Supercut.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 27, 2018)

@Graybeard 
David it appear from the package that you have the Rikon 10-325 14" it uses a 111" blade I believe
I have the same saw just to lazy to go out in the near blizzard to check the length.
I was wondering what the price is on these blades
Thanks I will be contacting them soon if the price is reasonable 
Again thanks for the info
Dave


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2018)

Dave, they were under $10 a piece from Ellis but as I said they're no longer selling them. I should add that was no shipping since I picked them up. I'm still looking. May just use a Woodcraft gift card and get another Olson to hold me over. Seems like people like them. I called Supercut but they were busy and wanted to call back. I'm rarely by my phone and end up playing phone tag so I wasn't able to find out how much it would cost. I do have the same band saw and it takes a 111 inch blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 27, 2018)

@Graybeard 
If and when I get in contact with them I will let you know what I find out 
Thanks
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2018)

165 3 tpi costs me , i think 25, 143 6 tpi 21 and 115 6 tpi 18. Just off top of my head , which pretty dull today, 440 miles winter driving. Ughh. Carbon steel is carbon steel. Good dependable multi use blades.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just finished sharpening my 105" x 3/4", .025, 4 TPI for my Grizzly with riser block. Will try it out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Graybeard 
I emailed super cut and asked for a price list which the sent pronto.
If I knew how I would post it here but for blades from 108" to 114"" the prices are ( I will show the 114" price"
1/4 ". $14.73
3/8"-$15.26
1/2"-$15.92
5/8"-$17.86
3/4"-$19.26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks David, that's really helpful. I'll probably order a couple and give them a try.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 28, 2018)

I too am going to try a couple , got a decent band saw that needs to get used 
Bought the reto fit bearing kit that I need to get mounted , then replace the blade ( wood slicer re-saw,about $35 ) it some how got bent when my underpaid friends help move my shop .
The shop is close to be usable , if I find a reasonable heat source.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 28, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> I too am going to try a couple , got a decent band saw that needs to get used
> Bought the reto fit bearing kit that I need to get mounted , then replace the blade ( wood slicer re-saw,about $35 ) it some how got bent when my underpaid friends help move my shop .
> The shop is close to be usable , if I find a reasonable heat source.



David, I bought this heater from Amazon last year and it's been great. My shop is in a large 2 car garage and it heats the entire space even on very cold days. When it dies, I am getting another one. 
*TPI H474TMC474 Series Dual Wattage Portable Heater – Corrosion Resistant, Temperature Control Thermostat, 240V. Home Heaters*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 28, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops the link takes me to amozon but not to any particular product.
Was just reading your post on the cherry 
Man I wood love to visit the barn it sounds like a fantastic structure and of course I wood love to cherry pick your stash.
Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2018)

@David Van Asperen  does Supercut carry a 105" blade in 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch and what TPI do they have for those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hope this works
@ironman123


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> @David Van Asperen does Supercut carry a 105" blade in 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch and what TPI do they have for those?


They make your order there. Cut to length

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Mike1950 
Thanks Mike I have not talked to them yet but, was wondering if that is how they did it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 28, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> @FranklinWorkshops the link takes me to amozon but not to any particular product.
> Was just reading your post on the cherry
> Man I wood love to visit the barn it sounds like a fantastic structure and of course I wood love to cherry pick your stash.
> Thanks for thinking of me


I think you tried the link before I erased it and substituted the name of the product. Just go to amazon and copy the name into their search engine and it will come up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Larry... 

When posting the Amazon links, delete the https:// at the beginning of the link. They will work with that removed. 

You can also type text, highlight it and go up to the little chain link icon above the box you type in, click on it, and insert the Amazon URL to create a hyperlink.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

What tooth do you prefer? I've always used skip but don't really know much about the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> What tooth do you prefer? I've always used skip but don't really know much about the others.


most woods I use 3 tpi but really hard stuff I use 6 tpi. In really hard woods a low tpi wants to self feed- think scare the crap out of ya. also how thick of goods do you saw. If thin you want more tpi. If thick you want less.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

I've mostly used the saw for bowl blanks and use a 1/2 inch 3 tpi blade round out the blank. Now I'm making a little finer stuff like kitchen spatulas out of flat 4/4 stock and want as clean a cut as possible. I've been using a 1/4 by 4 tpi blade with the skip tooth.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2018)

I would switch to 6 TPI and still use 3 TPI on bowl blanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2018)

But you have to understand I find something that works and stop looking. Supercuts are 25 miles from me. I order and go PU. They work. also have a spendy carbide resaw but only use for high end resaw. burls have way too much dirt-rocks-and steel for spendy blades.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Here's another option for those with larger bandsaws where blades can cost $25 each or more. Watch a few videos on brazing bandsaw blades using silver solder ribbon, and then keep an eye on eBay for 'bulk' blade stock, and then I braze 1/2" by 3TPI Lennox blades for my 18" Jet Bandsaw (133") for around $6 in material plus my time for soldering. Price will vary based on ability to find bulk coils on EBay.
> 
> Silver Solder Kit $15+Shipping
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/254007276054
> ...


I was really looking hard at going this route a while back, Like you, I saw some great deals on bulk bandsaw blades on ebay as well. Do you find the welds you make hold up?


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

That used to be my situation too Mike with Ellis. They're mostly a metal working machine maker so I understand them not wanting to service wood working anymore. I have a friend that's a forester and he'll be down on Jan. 2 to drop some trees for me. I'll ask him what he knows since he gets band blades for his Wood-mizer. 

Do you use skip tooth or some other style?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 29, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I was really looking hard at going this route a while back, Like you, I saw some great deals on bulk bandsaw blades on ebay as well. Do you find the welds you make hold up?



Yes the brazed joints seem to hold OK, but I did have one of my first ones come apart. A lot depends on your brazing ability. Tips: Spend time getting a nice scarf joint & make sure back of blade is kept straight in jig, cut the ribbon a little wider than the blade joint, don't be too stingy on the flux, and grind or file joint smooth (so it doesn't catch on the guides).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> That used to be my situation too Mike with Ellis. They're mostly a metal working machine maker so I understand them not wanting to service wood working anymore. I have a friend that's a forester and he'll be down on Jan. 2 to drop some trees for me. I'll ask him what he knows since he gets band blades for his Wood-mizer.
> 
> Do you use skip tooth or some other style?


he probably gets his blades from woodmizer. I will have to grab a couple tags but I do not think they are skip tooth.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Yes the brazed joints seem to hold OK, but I did have one of my first ones come apart. A lot depends on your brazing ability. Tips: Spend time getting a nice scarf joint & make sure back of blade is kept straight in jig, cut the ribbon a little wider than the blade joint, don't be too stingy on the flux, and grind or file joint smooth (so it doesn't catch on the guides).



Blades break- part of the deal. I find -bigger the blade- less breakage. smaller (1/4) blade has less weld.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

Karl, what hook style do you use?


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 29, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Karl, what hook style do you use?



My current blade coil is Lenox #32 3/8 x .032 3TPI Regular Tooth


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Karl, there sure seem to be a lot of variability in what is offered. For example Timber Wolf has a 1/4 blade with a raker tooth and another with a "positive claw". Super-cuts on the chart above has the 1/4 by 4 and 6 with a hook tooth and the 10 up with raker. None of them offer a regular tooth. It's very confusing for this old boy. I got a gift certificate to Woodcraft so I'll get something from them I guess for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks Karl, there sure seem to be a lot of variability in what is offered. For example Timber Wolf has a 1/4 blade with a raker tooth and another with a "positive claw". Super-cuts on the chart above has the 1/4 by 4 and 6 with a hook tooth and the 10 up with raker. None of them offer a regular tooth. It's very confusing for this old boy. I got a gift certificate to Woodcraft so I'll get something from them I guess for the time being.


I think you are overthinking the problem. Get a 3 tpi for resaw and a 6 for all other. @Karl_TN example above will work perfect for most applications. It is too aggressive for 3/8 or less or wood harder than 2000 janka

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 30, 2018)

Just trying to understand why manufactures go to all the trouble of different hook styles. I'm not about to buy one of each and compare. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

I bit the bullet and bought a 1/2" Lenox TriMaster Carbide. I cut desert ironwood, and this is the only one that stands up to it. It gives me super smooth cuts on all kinds of wood. I think it was about $160. I've been using it for most of a year and it is still giving me clean smooth cuts.

I cut a lot of logs of all sorts of wood. I make blanks for the Blind Center turning project and we go through a lot of blanks, so this blade has seen a lot of work in the past year. Especially cutting the ironwood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Just trying to understand why manufactures go to all the trouble of different hook styles. I'm not about to buy one of each and compare. Ignorance is bliss.





sbwertz said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a 1/2" Lenox TriMaster Carbide. I cut desert ironwood, and this is the only one that stands up to it. It gives me super smooth cuts on all kinds of wood. I think it was about $160. I've been using it for most of a year and it is still giving me clean smooth cuts.
> 
> I cut a lot of logs of all sorts of wood. I make blanks for the Blind Center turning project and we go through a lot of blanks, so this blade has seen a lot of work in the past year. Especially cutting the ironwood.



Probably if you tap into others knowledge, read a bandsaw book, you could understand the reason. There is a lot of science that goes into blade design.

Carbide is great for straight line cutting. But, and it is a big spendy$$$$$ but, hit one rock or nail with that carbide or my carbon and we both have a very dull blade. Mine , i throw away. Yours maybe but i do not think sharpen. I lost 20 bucks..... just my way of looking at it. And burls equal crap to saw through , especially root burls.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Just trying to understand why manufactures go to all the trouble of different hook styles. I'm not about to buy one of each and compare. Ignorance is bliss.


Also there is a blade for every application and an aplication for every blade.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 31, 2018)

If you haven't purchased yet David, Peachtree Woodworking Supply has a New Years sale running through Friday night... 15% off and Free Shipping on all orders over $50. They have a wide selection of Olson blades and Carter Accu-Right blades. 

https://www.ptreeusa.com/online_catalog.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 1, 2019)

Unless I'm missing something it doesn't look like they carry the Olson blades a that fit a Rikon 14 - 111 inches. They do have the Carter in that size.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Shoot 'em an e-mail and inquire, customer service there is pretty good.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Shoot 'em an e-mail and inquire, customer service there is pretty good.


----------

